# Basic Rule of Bodybuilding



## shane90 (Jul 17, 2009)

There are some useful rule of bodybuilding:   
 * Find areas of improvement.

    * Experiment to find your best mass building exercises.

    * Avoid injuries.

    * Use Free Weights for all Heavy Sets.

    * Utilize optimum sets.

    * Don’t count exercises.

    * Perform optimum reps.

    * Flirt with maximums.

    * Eat your meat.


----------



## bodyforum (Jul 18, 2009)

hey


----------

